# Elgin Long Tank



## fat tire trader (Aug 9, 2022)

Elgin Mercury Hiawatha Long Tank

This is for the Murray built Elgin's, Mercurys and Hiawathas with straight seat tubes.

The tank is in red primer. It is very straight.


----------



## catfish (Aug 9, 2022)

$50.00


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 9, 2022)

Thank you for the first nibble. No Deal.


----------



## catfish (Aug 9, 2022)

$70.00


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 9, 2022)

ND


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 9, 2022)

Any chance of picturing a bike that it fits? Or laying a tape measure next to it and posting some additional pictures?


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Just Jeff (Aug 9, 2022)

$100.00


----------



## oldiron73 (Aug 10, 2022)

You said in the post that it fits a straight bar Elgin does anybody know if it would fit the curved bar a curved bar Elgin Bike.  Thx.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 10, 2022)

oldiron73 said:


> You said in the post that it fits a straight bar Elgin does anybody know if it would fit the curved bar a curved bar Elgin Bike.  Thx.



The cut-away portion that goes over the seat tube is in a slightly different spot for the frames with curved seat tubes.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 10, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> $100.00



ND


----------



## oldiron73 (Aug 10, 2022)

fat tire trader said:


> The cut-away portion that goes over the seat tube is in a slightly different spot for the frames with curved seat tubes.



Thx for getting back👍


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 14, 2022)

fat tire trader said:


> ND



110.00


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 14, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> 110.00



Thank you, no deal


----------



## Hoagie57 (Aug 20, 2022)

oldiron73 said:


> You said in the post that it fits a straight bar Elgin does anybody know if it would fit the curved bar a curved bar Elgin Bike.  Thx.



You can still make it work without much trouble if your "handy"


----------

